# huge arms anybody??



## oldschool67 (May 2, 2012)

hey bros, the largest my arms measured were 19 1/2 inches( just before i fucked my knee up)..i wanted that 20 so fucking bad...to be honest, i was on madcow 5x5 and my direct arm work was limited to wednesday, 4 sets hammer curls, 4 sets crushers. that was it. i was afraid of this low volume arm work, way to stubborn and thought this possibly cant be good, well , due to my alimoney(230.00 a week, fuking fat cunt) i was forced to rethink my training strategy, i couldn't afford the gas to make it 5 days per week, so i had to 'give in' if you will to a new way of training, and i found the best regimen , for me, ever. 5x5..i never looked back.


----------



## Georgia (May 2, 2012)

That's f'n huge my man. Still mad props for getting it up to 19.5!! 

How many days a week do you work out? I do a 3 day split. Two body parts each time. I do pyramid 5 sets...heavy as I can go at the end. I grew on that really fast. Never tried 5x5 though!


----------



## Zeek (May 2, 2012)

5x5 is awesome for size gains! works for me everytime to blast me through the stagnant points.






oldschool67 said:


> hey bros, the largest my arms measured were 19 1/2 inches( just before i fucked my knee up)..i wanted that 20 so fucking bad...to be honest, i was on madcow 5x5 and my direct arm work was limited to wednesday, 4 sets hammer curls, 4 sets crushers. that was it. i was afraid of this low volume arm work, way to stubborn and thought this possibly cant be good, well , due to my alimoney(230.00 a week, fuking fat cunt) i was forced to rethink my training strategy, i couldn't afford the gas to make it 5 days per week, so i had to 'give in' if you will to a new way of training, and i found the best regimen , for me, ever. 5x5..i never looked back.


----------



## oldschool67 (May 2, 2012)

Georgia said:


> That's f'n huge my man. Still mad props for getting it up to 19.5!!
> 
> How many days a week do you work out? I do a 3 day split. Two body parts each time. I do pyramid 5 sets...heavy as I can go at the end. I grew on that really fast. Never tried 5x5 though!



i lift 3xs per week bro, 5-3-1 currently, workout a legs workout b chest workout c lats workout d delts.. on a revolving schedule..the last workout of the week is continued on the following week a,b,c,..d,a,b,..c,a,b...similar to a 5x5, in your workouts revolve around big compound lifts, as i realize now they should do so. there is a place for every type of training..specialization routines, strength, but i dont think i could go back to a 5 day split. the 5x5 put a good 30 lbs of bodyweight in a few short months, living on milk, eggs,cheese, peanut butter and jelly,thats all i could afford! try it bro, really tough but since you have never trained on this system before you too may get awesome results! thank you for your props brother Georgia!!


----------



## oldschool67 (May 2, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> 5x5 is awesome for size gains! works for me everytime to blast me through the stagnant points.



dam fine program ez!!


----------



## chicken wing (May 2, 2012)

Exactly how do you do 5x5?


----------



## Georgia (May 2, 2012)

Not sure if I'm explaining 100% correctly. Just from my reading.

5 sets of 5 reps at the same weight. No pyramiding

Next time you work out that body part...move up in weight. Every week you are increasing weight or trying to. If you can't just go back down and hit the 5x5 again at the same or similar weight you used last week until you break past that plateau...then continue to climb


----------



## chicken wing (May 2, 2012)

Sounds easy enough.  Georgia, love your fn avitars


----------



## Zeek (May 2, 2012)

great explanation!  rep pts for you!




Georgia said:


> Not sure if I'm explaining 100% correctly. Just from my reading.
> 
> 5 sets of 5 reps at the same weight. No pyramiding
> 
> Next time you work out that body part...move up in weight. Every week you are increasing weight or trying to. If you can't just go back down and hit the 5x5 again at the same or similar weight you used last week until you break past that plateau...then continue to climb


----------



## Georgia (May 2, 2012)

chicken wing said:


> Sounds easy enough.  Georgia, love your fn avitars


 
Easy as balls. I love it too! Go Dawgs! WOOF WOOF WOOF!



Ezekiel said:


> great explanation!  rep pts for you!



Yay yay yay yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Mr P (May 2, 2012)

I have 19 1/2 inch arms whats your stats oldschool??

btfw: welcome to the club, I want my full 20''lol


----------



## Mrs P (May 2, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Easy as balls. I love it too! Go Dawgs! WOOF WOOF WOOF!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay yay yay yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!



LMAO !!! LMAO !!! LMAO !!! (had to make it 10 characters   )


----------



## oldschool67 (May 3, 2012)

Mr P said:


> I have 19 1/2 inch arms whats your stats oldschool??
> 
> btfw: welcome to the club, I want my full 20''lol



havent measured anything since the injury bro..i kinda put that aside, for now.. thank you for the welcome!! hold on, i just put a tape around my arm..17 1/2 cold..i had to! i suppose it just goes to show how relative heavy leg training is in relation to arm growth...i havent trained my arms in a few years, just some hammer curls and pressdowns, occasionally. good work bro, you will get your 20, we are counting on it!


----------



## oldschool67 (May 3, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Not sure if I'm explaining 100% correctly. Just from my reading.
> 
> 5 sets of 5 reps at the same weight. No pyramiding
> 
> Next time you work out that body part...move up in weight. Every week you are increasing weight or trying to. If you can't just go back down and hit the 5x5 again at the same or similar weight you used last week until you break past that plateau...then continue to climb



your last heavy set on friday, which should be 5 lbs heavier on the squat and row,2 1/2lbs(as long as your gym has 1 1/2 lbers) on bench than it was on monday, this will be your STARTING weight on the following monday.in a nutshell georgia.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 3, 2012)

Mr P said:


> I have 19 1/2 inch arms whats your stats oldschool??
> 
> btfw: welcome to the club, I want my full 20''lol


I wish I had big arms.


----------



## Pikiki (May 3, 2012)

just to read make don`t even measure mines ever ...lol


----------



## Pikiki (May 3, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Not sure if I'm explaining 100% correctly. Just from my reading.
> 
> 5 sets of 5 reps at the same weight. No pyramiding
> 
> Next time you work out that body part...move up in weight. Every week you are increasing weight or trying to. If you can't just go back down and hit the 5x5 again at the same or similar weight you used last week until you break past that plateau...then continue to climb



Nice tip, I`m working arms like never before so I may try this Georgia


----------



## Georgia (May 3, 2012)

I personally pyramid everything. It works for me. Going heavy makes me grow. I used to just do 4-5 sets of the same weight. (Wasn't dead on 5x5 program) but I didn't grow. It was lighter weights of 8-12 reps.

So going heavy...down to 2 reps. Is what gets me growing


----------



## Lulu66 (May 6, 2012)

Ya man 5x5 works wonders for groing.


----------



## bigmike33 (May 12, 2012)

I site inject my biceps and mine r well over 20


----------



## DarksideSix (May 12, 2012)

i did 5x5 3 days a week for 6 weeks over Christmas, right before i started this cycle.  Squats, presses, and rows, and i got some nice size and stength.


----------



## Hurt (May 12, 2012)

My arms suck - 18".  I'm trying some new things out though that are looking promising so we'll see.  Tri's are good, bi's suck.  I actually never consistently did direct arm work until last year....maybe that's why they suck lol.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 20, 2012)

wish i had big arms to


----------



## beasto (Jun 20, 2012)

I always switch to 5x5 routine when i'm PCT and I get stronger from it..don't know about size wise...guess I should keep tabs on it. I know i'm getting more lean.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 20, 2012)

Hurt said:


> My arms suck - 18".  I'm trying some new things out though that are looking promising so we'll see.  Tri's are good, bi's suck.  I actually never consistently did direct arm work until last year....maybe that's why they suck lol.



Time to get you some Synthol


----------



## Hurt (Jun 20, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Time to get you some Synthol



No sir! Got a long way to go before I consider that


----------



## Georgia (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you work arms on a day by themselves? Or combine them? With your physique the way it is I would put emphasis on your biceps to bring them up to par with the rest of your body


----------



## Hurt (Jun 20, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Do you work arms on a day by themselves? Or combine them? With your physique the way it is I would put emphasis on your biceps to bring them up to par with the rest of your body



Yes yes yes my biceps SUCK I know haha.  I train them on a separate day.  I'm going to start training delts only every other week, until my arms start to balance out my shoulders I think....


----------



## Georgia (Jun 20, 2012)

Hahaha...sorry. Yeah you have huge ass shoulders no reason to kill them every week. Still competing soon? Or putting it off till next year?


----------



## Hurt (Jun 20, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Hahaha...sorry. Yeah you have huge ass shoulders no reason to kill them every week. Still competing soon? Or putting it off till next year?



Just going to see how things are going, if I find a job quickly after I move, I may do a prep for a show in October, but I'm not in a hurry, can always improve


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 20, 2012)

well i know i am not posting a pic of my raggy arms until i get big ones lol


----------



## Hurt (Jun 20, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> well i know i am not posting a pic of my raggy arms until i get big ones lol



LOL aren't your arms like 20 inches?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 20, 2012)

Hurt said:


> LOL aren't your arms like 20 inches?



yea they are,but they dont look that big cause i have long arms,its hard for a tall guy to look big


----------

